# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado Sierra Exportadora  ACEITE DE COCO (VIRGEN Y EXTRA VIRGEN) DE LA SELVA PERUANA

## INCOLCSAC

Les presentamos el mejor "Aceite de Coco" de la Selva Peruana; sabor único y precio justo, es lo que nos caracteriza. 
Las Plantaciones, son 100% orgánicas, con los mejores cocos de la región. Estamos distribuyendo a todo el Perú y Exportando al Mundo. 
Tenemos dos presentaciones:
- 1 Litro.
- Baldes de 20 Litros.
"Aceite de Coco Virgen y Extra Virgen" / Ventas al Por Mayor! 
Buscamos más distribuidores para que den a conocer nuestro producto. Si desean trabajar con nosotros, estaremos gustosos en atender. 
Contactos: www.incolcsac.com ventas@incolcsac.com
Whatsapp: 051 960 682 853
Facebook: /IndustriadelCoco
Twitter: @incolcsacTemas similares: ACEITE DE COCO (VIRGEN Y EXTRA VIRGEN) DE LA SELVA PERUANA ACEITE DE COCO (VIRGEN Y EXTRA VIRGEN) DE LA SELVA PERUANA ACEITE DE COCO (VIRGEN Y EXTRA VIRGEN) DE LA SELVA PERUANA Vendo aceite de Oliva Extra virgen y virgen de Yauca- Arequipa. ACEITE DE OLIVA EXTRA VIRGEN

----------

